# closing the S hooks on chain hanging HB flourescent



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

While closing the hooks on a chain hung HB is always a good idea. I did not see a code refeence that required it. Anyone know of one?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sometimes we must use common sense instead of trying to find a code violation or a code to support your intentions.
If you open it, close it.

Maybe the term "workmanship" could be the answer you are looking for.


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

I was refering to the S hooks that connect the chain to the wire hanger on the fixture. they are open when you hang them. they were never closed.

Workmanship is a matter of perspective


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I do not know of a code section requiring it other than possibly 110.3(B) if the installation instructions address closing the S hooks. 

Just out of curiosity why would one not want to close them?

Pete


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

I always do, However there was a discusion among a few of my crew wheather or not they absolutely had to go back and and crimp them closed. I said yes. and thank you. They made the point that they only forgot one row of ten and that they were 25 feet in the air. And what could possibly happen way up there. Oh and they are easier to change.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

myenergy said:


> I was refering to the S hooks that connect the chain to the wire hanger on the fixture. they are open when you hang them. they were never closed.
> 
> *Workmanship is a matter of perspective[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

I've had the same argument with guys at work. A gross amount of them don't even use s hooks. The last jman I worked with wanted to just screw the chain to the top of the fixture with self drillers. In 5 minutes I had drilled 8 small holes and slipped s hooks in. And a couple I've worked under just cut open a link on the lion chain and squish it back together after plopping two more chain pieces onto it.
Beyond thinking workmanship, ask you coworkers how they would feel if something they put up came down on someones head and hurt or killed them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

myenergy said:


> While closing the hooks on a chain hung HB is always a good idea. I did not see a code refeence that required it. Anyone know of one?


S hooks are S hooks. It never occurred to me that they should be squeezed closed.
I thought Mr. Gravity took care of things like that.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

jrannis said:


> S hooks are S hooks. It never occurred to me that they should be squeezed closed.
> I thought Mr. Gravity took care of things like that.


Mr Gravity don't take care of bone heads hitting things that are hanging by chain. It's not always 25 feet in the air.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It seems like the angle needed to make an S hook dump it load would not be very easy to make happen.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would be concerned about fatiguing the S hook by crimping it.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

......


----------



## mike9666 (Jul 28, 2015)

i agree. I don't think closing S hooks is mandatory. I do because im paranoid, but ive also tested to see how crazy it would have to get to actually come out of the fixture. The style with just the little wire looping over i would crimp but some fixtures come with S hook holes that definetly don't need to be crimped.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why would you not?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Let me apologize. I thought you meant the open link on jack chain?
I don't close "S" hooks.
I only close chain I open.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Why would you not?


The load would have to invert over 300 degrees to escape the hook.
I think that would be a so high improbability to the point that I would fire a hook squeezer.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> The load would have to invert over 300 degrees to escape the hook.
> I think that would be a so high improbability to the point that I would fire a hook squeezer.


Well they should certainly looked at by a professional. The world is full of strange people tho.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

on some fixtures its hard to get the s hook in, then i dont worry about it!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

One person bumps it going up on a lift with their head. The fixture jumps up an inch and then comes crashing down. Well at least one side. 
I believe he talking about jack chain S hooks not high bay j hooks.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

papaotis said:


> on some fixtures its hard to get the s hook in, then i dont worry about it!


I agree, hard stuff should be left to other people:laughing:


----------

